# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  BP Oil Slick Fund

## daveob

I get enough regular spam as it is at the moment, including the usual "Yahoo Lottery", "Shell Lottery Winner", "I have funds to give you", "I'm the secretary to the late Chief Umpaloofah of Ubijubi". This spam is easily recognisable and is usually deleted from the inbox at a rate of about 5 mails per second.

But I was wondering, why we have not been contacted by the "BP Oil Slick Relief Fund" yet, with details of the huge sum promised to us ?

OK. Betting is open. What's your prediction for the first spam mail about this ?

I say 11 July.

anyone else care to take a guess ....

and when you get a related mail, please add the contents here so we can close betting. First Prize .. Person who chooses the correct date will have they contact details sent to the spammers.

----------


## murdock

when you hear how much has to be sepnt on the clean up operation...you realise how much money these people generate...to be able to pay for a clean up of this magnitude not go bankrupt and still carry on operating...

off the topic...but related to big bucks...i was looking at lolly jacksons cars the other day and decided its time to start my own teasers...or was if the mafia who did a hit on him for stealing their drug money...R94 million just for his cars...even if you win the powerball tonight you wouldnt be able to buy half his cars.

----------


## adrianh

Now here's a sideways thought: America tried to take control of Iraq and are still trying to take control of Afganistan to secure their oil supply - Now they are literally swimming in oil - Karma...

----------

Dave A (16-Jul-10)

----------

